# Sun shade



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anybody know of a universal scope shade does one exist got two scopes both 3x9x40


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.crosman.com/universal-sun-shade


----------

